# NBC will stream live broadcasts if you pay for regular TV



## Athlon646464

*NBC will stream live broadcasts if you pay for regular TV*

(engadget.com) - If you've wanted to watch NBC's live broadcasts away from home, you're in luck... more or less. The media giant is offering live TV streams on its website starting today, and mobile app viewing is due in early 2015. Unfortunately, it's not the independent service you may be looking for. Unlike CBS and HBO, you'll need a conventional TV subscription (as with WatchABC) to tune in online -- not surprisingly, Comcast (NBC's parent) would like to keep you paying for cable programming.

Full Story Here


----------



## mws192

Interesting. I was automatically authenticated with my DirecTV credentials when I went to http://www.nbc.com/live but I'm getting the live feed for my secondary market, not my main DMA. Very odd considering I don't have access to it without an antenna.


----------



## inkahauts

Would anyone expect anything different from a company that has over 20 million cable subs and is trying to add more? Of course it won't be offered without a subscription. . They are screwing the over the air only people and don't care.


----------



## Nick

OTA-only subs aren't being screwed over at all. To the
contrary, they've been getting free tv since day one. Not
a bad deal compared to pay tv. It's the best deal around.


----------



## Wilf

It is not free if you have to watch ads. With satelite/cable you get to _pay_ to watch ads :bang .


----------



## billsharpe

Wilf said:


> It is not free if you have to watch ads. With satelite/cable you get to _pay_ to watch ads :bang .


OTA is at least free of extra dollar costs. And with a DVR you can FF or skip through ads. Besides, a few ads are not bad -- one I like this time of year is the dancing Hershey Kisses. :righton:


----------



## inkahauts

Nick said:


> OTA-only subs aren't being screwed over at all. To the
> contrary, they've been getting free tv since day one. Not
> a bad deal compared to pay tv. It's the best deal around.


First they do have billions of dollars worth of spectrum given to them by us tax payers for free.

And second they are saying if you want streaming you have to sign up and pay at a minimum I'm guessing $30 a month. Why not the CBS route with a $6 fee that is reasonable? Because they want you to buy Comcast cable.... And a bigger package.

That's why I say they are trying to screw people.


----------



## Laxguy

In any event, I get: Sorry, the live stream for your NBC local station is not available.

But I am able to watch back episodes, with ads.


----------

